# British & French SSNs & SSBNs



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

I would like to build some half-hull models of the above mentioned submarines.
I am having trouble finding good line drawings of same. These drawings do not have to be extremely detailed (plan, profile and bow/stern view - I can use photos to obtain detail). Is there anyone on this discussion board who can help me?

Fishjay (Lester)

P.S. The only drawings I have are waterline profile drawings.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Fishjay, Talk with the guy's over here
http://www.rcgroups.com/scale-boats-55/
Sign on, it's free. and look up the sub guy's under the boat section.


----------

